# Topping, is it too late?



## 1ManMafia (Aug 7, 2007)

Is it too late to start topping?  My plants are all already 4' tall and are probably going to flower within a few weeks... If not what is a good technique to go about it?


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 7, 2007)

you can still top it. i don't recommend toping though. I don't cut my growth. What is your goal, to make the plant smaller? or bushier? if bushy topping is what you should do. Just once more before they start flowering  If it's to make 'em smaller, check out LST (low stress training)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 1ManMafia (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I don't want my plants getting too much taller.. but I am really trying to get maximum bud production out of them.  I would assume they'll be flowering with in 3 weeks.  Would it increase bud production if I topped them tonight?


----------



## 1ManMafia (Aug 7, 2007)

Also are there any tutorials with pictures and/or videos to show proper techniques.  You basically just cut straight across the top of the main stem, right?


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 7, 2007)

You just break the top off of the limbs that are the main tops of the plant. There wont be much difference and i would just leave them be. You will end up with long buds instead of more short buds. Slim


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 7, 2007)

eh, i wouldn't BREAK, but yeah. Just cut it. Smoothly preferably. probably even cut it at a 45 degree angle.

I'd suggest LST since that's the case. It'll allow light to get to the lower brances to help them produce more bud. Good luck bro!

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## 1ManMafia (Aug 8, 2007)

So if topped correctly would it be worth it to do this late into the season?  My plants are very healthy and strong.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 8, 2007)

personally as it nears flowering, i wouldn't top it. Your plant needs much energy to produce the horomones and start budding. I wouldn't wanna do something that will make the plant focus on growing something that got chopped again. To me it'd be a waste of prolly a week. 

Like i said....LST. Just use a little bit of string and tie 'em at an angle, it'll take their height down considerably, and allow more light to get into the canopy. 

It's actually good to do even if you're not doing it to keep your plants short. Do it just TO allow light to get under the shade leaves and it'll grow the bud sites along the entire plant quite evenly. take care man, whatever you decide, good luck! Peace!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

